# Waves Scheps Omni Channel



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 26, 2018)

the LAST thing i wanted or needed was another friggin' channel strip.

especially from Waves.

BUT

i bit, i looked, i bought it (on sale).

i had ZERO expectations, but the demos and reviews looked good.

i am impressed.

i like it.

anyone else try this?


----------



## Kosta S (Mar 26, 2018)

I was thinking of buying it for days and days. Finally I downloaded the demo, and then I try to compare between using izotope Neutron and Scheps Omni Channel on a same track. I first spend some time with Neutron to bring the sound of the track to a desired result. Then I disable Neutron and used Scheps Omni Channel, and with just one click, in a second(!), I had the track sound exactly like when I used Neutron. At that point I knew I had to buy it. I really like this one!!!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 26, 2018)

I was comparing this to the Brainworx bx_console G, N, and E strips.

tried the demos and couldn't justify the $299 for what it could do with what i already had.

but at $49, the Scheps was a standout.

using it on guitar and bass is stellar!!!

really love it on a Strat - brings out that classic Glassy Stratiness.


yup, i said Glassy.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Mar 27, 2018)

Really like it, especially at that price point. Nice to have a flexible alternative to my beloved UAD strips when CPU runs low...


----------



## Rap-sody (Mar 28, 2018)

I got this. That's a no brainer. I used it on all tracks for a demo contest and it made a big difference to my song.


----------



## LamaRose (Mar 30, 2018)

Anyone know when the March Madness sale ends? If I can wait until next Tuesday, I can probably sneak this, and maybe something else, behind my ol' lady's back, lol.


----------

